# Another Bedding Question



## Kenowhereman (Aug 29, 2015)

I've been asking a lot of these lately and I have one more.

How do you afford the bedding for your rats? I've been looking into towels and fleece because using shredded or pellet paper has gotten way too expensive for the double critter nation cage. It takes almost a whole $20+ package a week to spread enough through the 4 levels.

Any tips or help?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Fleece is very economical, but it is more work. You'll likely have to spot clean and change it out more often. It depends on whether you'd like to pay for the convenience of standard substrates or save a few bucks but clean a bit more with liners.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I use fleece. It is reusable and way less messy.

I would advise against towels as they can be dangerous if a toe gets caught in loose strings.

There is also aspen & newspaper. A huge bag of aspen is like $10.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

I use fleece for my guinea pigs and plan to use a similar system for my rats. (a few years ago I used carefresh and aspen, going through about 1 large bag every 2 weeks.. my wallet was not happy)

I'll be using fleece + uhaul pads sewn into liners for the cage. I had to wash it weekly for my pigs, so assuming I change out their liners every 5-7 days or so, and including the other fleece hammocks and such I will be washing bi-weekly, that's about $10-15 a month for a large bottle of free & clear detergent. 

I paid about twice as much per month for aspen/carefresh back in the day.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

Isn't aspen bed for rats due to the dust it has?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

StonerGirlandHerRatties said:


> Isn't aspen bed for rats due to the dust it has?


 From the Admin area: *Recommended Bedding

Aspen:*
Hardwood, can be chipped or shredded. Fairly cheap, absorbs and contains odor well, but is often dusty and has a bit of a wood smell. Can also be a pain getting stray pieces out of carpet and fabrics.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Like the other people on this thread use, I use fleece. It looks nice is cheap and reusable and easier to get poop off of and to clean. But it smells after three days. And you have to spot clean at least once daily.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

StonerGirlandHerRatties said:


> Isn't aspen bed for rats due to the dust it has?


Meant to say bad not bed


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

Verucasdad said:


> From the Admin area: *Recommended Bedding
> 
> Aspen:*
> Hardwood, can be chipped or shredded. Fairly cheap, absorbs and contains odor well, but is often dusty and has a bit of a wood smell. Can also be a pain getting stray pieces out of carpet and fabrics.


Yes I know all of that. I meant to say bad not bed. I have my head screwed on lol


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

StonerGirlandHerRatties said:


> Yes I know all of that. I meant to say bad not bed. I have my head screwed on lol


No aspen is fine. You shouldn't use cedar or non kiln dried pine. (*some say no pine at all- research & decided yourself)

I would prefer better quality aspen. I never found it very dusty but it is messy and gets everywhere! lol But it is safe to use


----------

